# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna >  Gobies sulawesi

## aqualifestyle34

Mugilogobius adeia





goby black tondano (aristocratama) maybe Mugilogobius latifrons 


Glossogobius latifrons

----------


## limz_777

is Glossogobius latifrons supposed to be named Mugligobios butini on aristocratama ?
it does look similar like butis butis , is it predatory ?

----------


## aqualifestyle34

:Surprised:  I make a mistake or someone has changed the name?

I thought it was a glossogobius flavipinnis.

Not morphology is different from a butis butis.  :Wink: 

You Have information on gobies Sulawesi,please?
 :Roll Eyes:

----------


## stormhawk

That black tondano goby is probably something else. The head shape probably means it's an Eleotrid species. I do not think it is a Mugilogobius to begin with. Is it not true that Mugilogobius have rounded heads, not flat pointed heads?

Morphology may be different from a Butis butis, but the head shape is a crucial factor to consider. You cannot deny that at first glance, the head does look like Butis butis.

Try contacting Helen K. Larson, she might know what species you have in those pictures. She did a revision of the Mugilogobius genus in 2001, so she will probably know better.

The name payangka, given to you in a separate Indonesian forum is usually attributed to Ophiocara porocephala.

----------


## aqualifestyle34

mugilogobius rexi is a mugilogobius with a head unrounded  :Wink: 

I have already contacted Helen larson but no answer.

----------


## stormhawk

Well in that case you just have to wait, or find her paper from 2001 to read and probably get an idea what species that one is. That said, while rexi does not have the typical Mugilogobius head, that does not essentially mean the Black Tondano is a Mugilogobius.  :Smile:

----------


## aqualifestyle34

Hello
Would it be possible to edit the first message to deliver the correct scientific names. Thank you


The black goby is the Mugilogobius hitam

----------

